# lake houston catfishing



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)

went to lake Houston this Saturday with my brother from another mother.as soon as we got to the first pier it was on. we were fishing with cut skipjack 2" deep under a cork.we ended up with 40 between 14"-18"


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

NIce haul there! Well done


----------



## nmcmurrey (Feb 15, 2012)

*Nice Catch*

Were were you fishing at? 1960 area?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)

no just north of duessen park


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

what did you use for bait ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)

cut skipjack.i get it in Louisiana,when I go back home to visit my kids.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> we were fishing with cut skipjack 2" deep...


2" or 2'?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2013)

2' feet sorry


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice box of ole whisker fish right thar. 

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Shepherd88 (Mar 19, 2014)

not bad we had 65 sun am in three hours on the south end


----------



## Shepherd88 (Mar 19, 2014)

not bad we had 65 sunday am in three hours down south


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

Where can you bank/pier fish on this lake besides 1960?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

